# Help an Aussie plan a trip to the US



## Tan18_01 (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi guys,

I'm looking at options of holidays in March with my girlfriend.
The USA is a place that has been pretty high on my travel list for a while, but to be honest I'm not sure what I would do/where I would go.
 To assist, we're mid 20's and the gf is pretty flexible in things to do. She's not really fond of too much sightseeing though. Like many females, she's quite fond of shopping (haha), but she is quite budget conscious (phew).

What better place to get some opinions than Puff .

These are the things I wanted to do:
-Get 5 days of snowboarding in (March will be spring skiing won't it? Is there still snow and where would be best to go if there is?)
-Check out Vegas
 -Visit some good B&M's and go to a cigar event is there are any in March
 -Do some touristy stuff
 -Would love to fit in a trip to the ISOM but don't think I'll have enough time
 
I was thinking around 3 weeks with 5 days skiing.

 From Melbourne I thing it's easiest to fly to LA or Honolulu (there are some cheap flights to Honolulu at the moment, but it may not be very convenient logistics wise).

 Here's what I was thinking:
 Fly to LA or Honolulu (1 day)
 Make my way to a decent mountain for skiing (1 Day)
 Ski (5 Days)
 Make my way to Vegas (3 Days)

 From here I'm not sure what to do but these are some of my thoughts:
 Miami - 3 days
 New York - 4 Days
 Los Angeles - 3 Days

 Thanks in advance for any comments.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

If your coming in LAX ski at Tahoe your a stones throw away from Vegas!
IMHO the west coast is where its at!
Maybe that's because i live on the east coast LOL!

Ski Lake Tahoe | Ski Resorts | Ski Vacations Official Site - Lake Tahoe, Nevada

Almost forgot while in Vegas check out Casa Fuente

Casa Fuente
Inside the Forum Shops at Caesars
3570 S. Las Vegas Blvd.
Las Vegas, NV 89109
(702) 731-5051


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

And when you are in NY let me know!


----------



## waylman (Aug 15, 2011)

Manhattan in New York is a must. Vegas is cool but only for a couple days. I've never been to Miami. LA is nice if you stick to West LA/Santa Monica. Chicago is a great city also. Consider Aspen for skiing.


----------



## GoDucks324 (Dec 25, 2010)

My plan would be fly into LA, stay for a day or two the make your way a couple hundred miles to the north and hit the Tahoe region for a week. Some of the best ski resorts in the US are located in that region. From Tahoe head to Vegas for no more than 3 days. Las Vegas is really fun and cheap to stay but can become overwhelming. Go Vegas to New York. New York weather's going to suck in general in March. New york to Miami. If you have the time, try to get a last minute cruise out of Miami and experience the Carribean and Mexico. You can get great deals last minute.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

If you do decide to go to Tahoe you might want to stay at or visit Cal Neva Resort. Half of the hotel sits in California and the other half in Nevada. Since gambling is legal in Nevada there is a casino on the one half of the resort (double check, this may have changed). In the lobby there is a line down the floor that splits the resort into CA and NV.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

If number one on your list is snowboarding, the main place to go is Colorado. There is a mountain for everyone. 

I'm not a Vegas person but can say 2 nights MAX will be plenty. If you are only going for the gambling you can find that anywhere at Native American casinos. 

I'd skip LA, too spread out, and just too many better places to go. 

You can find plenty of shopping in any city and think NYC and Chicago would probably near the top of the list for that. NY is amazing, I grew up in NJ and love everything about that city. Weather wouldn't be great in March though. 

If you are looking for weather do Hawaii. It is closer to you, and is just a better destination. Not a big Miami fan either. You might as well just go to the Caribbean if you are in that area.


----------



## Macke (Aug 20, 2011)

Don't go ~35 miles east of Eugene Oregon ever. There's all sorts of insect plagues out there, even if it is a beautiful area. :nod:

Consider Portland, Oregon for some high end shopping (such as the Pearl District) and also some very artsy events. Think arts and crafts, then think of them with a twist you may have NEVER even considered of before. There's plenty of public transportation for cheap and lots to do during a few days of just walking around. Consider trying the food trucks, they are quite heavily regulated and have some amazing food, or try Rock Bottom Brewery for some decent beer and food. If you had come to Portland a few years ago, I would have recommended seeing Pirate Town/Triangle Park graffiti which never ceased to make my jaw hit the floor as it was absolutely beautiful but no longer exists.

Seattle, Washington is also another nice place to check out, as they have both the shopping your wife is looking for, mixed with a bit of edginess, and they have the "Experience Music Project (EMP)" which is freaking fantastic. Seattle also has some great market places to check out and there's Lake Washington and Friday Harbor on San Juan Island (a decent ferry ride from the Seattle area). The space needle is always a big attraction, and the outskirts of town have some pretty unique -and delicious- places to eat. 

Other than these two areas, which are probably the most often visited cities in the Pacific Northwest for tourism, I can't recommend much as I haven't done a whole ton of traveling myself, just be prepared for rain if you come to the PNW during March! It sure is beautiful though if you can catch it during a sunny time.

Sorry that got so long, but someone has to promote the PNW!!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Rock31 said:


> And when you are in NY let me know!


Just wear a disguise everyone always stares at all the pink and the pictures always end up on you tube and Facebook. he's purty famous bro. Your always welcome in my home as well,


----------



## Tan18_01 (Jun 2, 2011)

haha.
Thanks for all the tips and comments.

Time to price up how much everything will cost.
Need to crunch the numbers and pass it by the accountant/gf haha.

Will definitely post on Puff when I make it to the US, even if it isn't in this trip .


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

Now if your gonna be in Fl. you may want to check out Ybor City in Tampa, just google it, a cigar lover would appreciate the history and all that's there now, plus I think the other half would also enjoy the area......March in Fl also means MLB Spring training, if that intrests you, yes Miami does have all the big city stuff, but if you plans allow it, try to spend a day in Ybor.


----------



## Wildone (Dec 19, 2009)

That is funny, myself as a tourist would enjoy Australia for a visit.
Here in Colorado there are a few Ski Resorts opening.
Loveland and Aprapahoe are already open,( limited terrain)at this time... BUT OPEN !
I live near Vail and Beaver Creek Mountains (7 miles), Aspen is an 80 mile drive.
Breckenridge is about 80 mile and Copper Mtn is around 30 miles.
As for what will be open in March here,depends on how good the Winter is, but all should be still open.
Whatever you decide you will have fun I am sure ! 
There are a few Martini bars you can smoke a cigar in, and some have a few decent selections of sticks.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Plus on the Colorado!! Great skiing and that late they usually have decent snows built up. Plus flying from Denver out to Vegas (or vice versa) is inexpensive.
If you're not up for that much traveling, as Tony said Tahoe is also good but sometimes they don't get quite enough snow to stretch until March.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Tan18_01 said:


> haha.
> Thanks for all the tips and comments.
> 
> Time to price up how much everything will cost.
> ...


Please allow for extra baggage weight as I'll be stowing away in your biggest suitcase! :spy::rofl:


----------



## Tan18_01 (Jun 2, 2011)

Tashaz said:


> Please allow for extra baggage weight as I'll be stowing away in your biggest suitcase! :spy::rofl:


Haha. 
Your more than welcome to Warren. 
You're footing the excess baggage fees though :roll:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Tan18_01 said:


> Haha.
> Your more than welcome to Warren.
> You're footing the excess baggage fees though :roll:


Done deal! I would also request that we fly in on the eastern seaboard. That way I can take a little trip to a little island just off the coast while you & your lady do your thing before meeting up to fly home (You will need to buy a bigger suitcase for the return flight though). LMAO. :focus:


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Personally, I think Tahoe would be the place for snowboarding. I would fly into San Francisco and stay a few days there. Hit up Napa valley for some of the best wine tasting (if you drink wine) and also some great shopping. There will be shopping anywhere you go. Then I would take a drive over to Tahoe for the time you want and then fly down to Vegas. Casa Fuente is A MUST and you can even do some hiking/site seeing if wanted. Grand Canyon is not that far either is Zion National Park. Great places. There is really so much you can do, it's pretty unlimted....

If you want to hit San Diego for a day or two, I would be more than happy to meet up with ya!


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

There's absolutely nothing to do in Phoenix, so when you're here, stop by and we'll have a cigar and watch the koi and your girlfriend can smile and think about all the money she's saving not going somewhere touristy ...

Oh, wait - Phoenix wasn't on your list?


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

If your going to fly in to LA here is my idea for a trip

day 
1-4 disneyland and LA
5 Napa
6-8 San Francisco
9 Vacaville (Six Flags)
10 Sacramento
11-16 Lake Tahoe (ski)
17-21 Vegas


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Tritones said:


> There's absolutely nothing to do in Phoenix, so when you're here, stop by and we'll have a cigar and watch the koi and your girlfriend can smile and think about all the money she's saving not going somewhere touristy ...
> 
> Oh, wait - Phoenix wasn't on your list?


Phoenix does have some of the best weather in the country in March (average high of 77). Add in that it has more cigar shops than any other region in the country per capita, and that this is a golf mecca, and with some very fine shopping and dining in the Scottsdale area. Not to mention that there are about 10 casinos within 30 minutes of the airport. March is also spring training which is a massive tourist draw with 15 teams being based in one metropolitan area. Phoenix is potentially the most hoppin' town in the country at that time of year. Hockey and basketball are playing games then too. Lots to do, just none of it bad weather related.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Cigar Noob said:


> Phoenix does have some of the best weather in the country in March (average high of 77). Add in that it has more cigar shops than any other region in the country per capita, and that this is a golf mecca, and with some very fine shopping and dining in the Scottsdale area. Not to mention that there are about 10 casinos within 30 minutes of the airport. March is also spring training which is a massive tourist draw with 15 teams being based in one metropolitan area. Phoenix is potentially the most hoppin' town in the country at that time of year. Hockey and basketball are playing games then too. Lots to do, just none of it bad weather related.


Bah. Mere facts.


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

I would vote for San Francisco/Napa in Cali. 
Big fan of Portland Oregon easy to get around the pearl district by free streetcar but will probably be rainy
Vegas will be fun make sure you go downtown at night
Miami south beach is partyland but it probably would be better to go to carribean
and definitely new york city

have fun planning!


----------



## pionjen (Jul 19, 2012)

If you planning your vacation tip for US, Then new York is the best option for vacation trip. Las Vegas is best cite of New York, LA is nice if you stick to West LA/Santa Monica. Chicago is a great city also.


----------

